# Mar 23, 2022 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: A Sports-Entertaining Main Event



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505039941520211978


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I legit thought that was a rampage card.

Hopefully CM punk comes back and Mox and Danielson are on the show too


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

8 man Tornado Tag that's chaotic, hopefully this wraps up Andrade being on TV.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully we get Hardys vs Darby & Sting immediately after this. Hardy's beating the undefeated duo of Sting & Darby is a perfect explanation for them to jump amongst the top teams and maybe even into a title win.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Will Adam Page squeak his way onto the show? We shall see.


Good to see Jericho can start pushing the group by beating up the dorks that aren't sports entertaining.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

8 man tornado tag team match. Yessir!


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Adam Page still being booked like a total afterthought nothing champion.









I don't even like the guy, but lmao. Page should be in the opening and closing of the Dynamite intro, all over the show, be shown visiting charities, saves all the babyfaces from beatdowns etc. Make him THE GUY or get the belt off him already. Well not that it'll make a difference since every champion after Jericho felt like an afterthought except Omega at times.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Looking forward to the MJF promo.

I imagine he'll tie up a lot of loose ends with regards to his current story.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Dark Order in a match? Yuck....One of these days I hope Tony learns, the tornado tag should be fun and I am interested in what MJF will say.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I hope MJF addresses the future of the Pinnacle. I hate lack of continuity and loose ends not being tied up, and FTR seem to have quietly disassociated themselves. That leaves MJF and Spears. They can work as a combo, but they continue with the faction leader route for MJF, it could also be a chance to give a few talents without direction a chance under MJF, kinda like Jericho is doing with 2point0 and Garcia. I'm thinking Cage or Archer in the muscle role, but no obvious tag team springs to mind (maybe pair Tony Nese with someone?).


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I agree, I hope they explain if the Pinnacle is still a thing or not. Two guys doesn't really make a faction. Also, I think Cage makes sense as the potential new muscle for MJF.

I'm wondering if the tag match on Wednesday is the start of a heel turn for Alex Reynolds that has been teased on BTE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jericho and the Sports Entertainers are going to make such a HUGE STATEMENT by beating the Dork Order in a throwaway match. AEW constantly misses the mark with debuts of tag teams/factions.

Step 1. Do a hype formation/return of big group.

Step 2. IMMEDIATELY put them against a jobber team with no story.

Step 3. Watch the ratings plummet.

Morons. *


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Spoiler! 

Dork order are NOT winning

Private party are NOT winning!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The 8 man should be wild fun, but yeah the Hardys and Sting/Darby feuding for a bit would be really cool. 

I do wish Sting/Darby got a tag title match honestly, and let them win too. That would be all sorts of awesome to run with that for even just a month or so.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally CM Punk returns!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The 8 Man Tag will likely be the highlight of the show, especially if it's like the Revolution match and it's essentially a no rules match.

I'm still not sold on the JAS but I guess we'll see how this translates into the ring tomorrow. And the MJF promo, I need a pretty good one to wash the bad taste out of my mouth with what they did last week with Wardlow and everyone.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 118969


Also announced Mox/Bryan VS Varsity Blondes w/Julia


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Preston "Ten" Vance replacing Swagger as the lackey muscle would be great booking. Vance could go back to Cody Vance, which he was before he changed it because there could only be one Cody in the company.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Punk and MJF both on the show.

Good start.

Instantly makes it must see.

I got a strong feeling the House of Black will be interrupting whatever Punk is up to..


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506387919501774853
THE REMATCH WE WANTED TO SEE RIGHT GUYS!?

.....GUYS?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

I really couldnt care less about the womens match mainly because its exculsively happened on rampage between them.

big yawn


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Erik. said:


> Punk and MJF both on the show.
> 
> Good start.
> 
> ...


I don't think its over between the House of Black and Death Triangle, Penta is still sending threats. And they gotta give us a 1v1 with PAC and Malakai Black before moving on. At least I hope they do. Problem is that neither guy can lose. Black just formed a stable and PAC has yet to get full revenge for his blinded eye.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I don't think its over between the House of Black and Death Triangle, Penta is still sending threats. And they gotta give us a 1v1 with PAC and Malakai Black before moving on. At least I hope they do. Problem is that neither guy can lose. Black just formed a stable and PAC has yet to get full revenge for his blinded eye.


Perhaps.

I can't really see where Punk goes from here though. It's quite clear Cole vs. Hangman isn't over yet (for whatever reason) so I don't see it being Punk vs. Hangman.... yet.

Unless Punk gets caught up in whatever Bryan/Mox/Regal are up to.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Leyla vs. Velvet is a waste of TV time and an example of shoehorning an underperforming division on the A show. Stick that match on Rampage in between the men's matches. If a feud of the quality of PAC vs. Andrade was Rampage exclusive, why is a feud between two green girls allowed on Dynamite? My guess is Leyla wins, setting up a rematch with Statlander that Kris wins.

Mox/Danielson vs. Varsity Blonds could be ok, but I feel like Pillman Jr. has lost a lot of his shine after not delivering with his big chances. Regal and Pillman Sr. had a WCW TV Title match back in the day, which you'd think Schiavone will mention. I wonder if there's any chance of Pillman trying to join Mox/Danielson/Regal like Yuta is.

Overall, it looks like an average match card without any really great looking match, but one where Punk and MJF will probably add some interesting storyline elements. Hopefully Rampage is the workrate show this week.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

JAS vs Dark Order (John Silver/Alex Reynolds) is a good call, especially since Chris Jericho keeps stating that ‘he beats up pro-wrestlers now!’

It’ll be really satisfying (especially for them) to see the ratings increase or perform well for their quarterly segment


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TD Stinger said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506387919501774853
> THE REMATCH WE WANTED TO SEE RIGHT GUYS!?
> 
> .....GUYS?


I think that Stat might turn here. Thunder Rosa needs opponents and Statlander would be a good opponent for a special Dynamite


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jay Lethal vs. Adam Cole added. This is the kind of match I like to see, even though I'm not Cole's biggest fan. Lethal is actually ranked #3 for some reason (he's 7-1, but those wins have been on Dark/Elevation).


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

3venflow said:


> Jay Lethal vs. Adam Cole added. This is the kind of match I like to see, even though I'm not Cole's biggest fan. Lethal is actually ranked #3 for some reason (he's 7-1, but those wins have been on Dark/Elevation).



Shame they're feeding Lethal to that midget.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Not a big fan of the card this week. The 8 man tornado tag will be a fun spot fest though. I need more House of Black. Instead of Lethal vs Cole give me Buddy Murphy vs Penta or Black vs PAC. Adam Cole is getting over pushed at this point, like get this dude out of the rotation and bring Miro back or something.

I’m fine with the womens match given Statlanders ongoing character arc/change. Just be sure to give Thunder Rosa some kind of live segment please. I’ll be pissed if she’s not on the show because they wanted to book Hirsch vs Velvet. The JAS tag match is meh. I’m fine with the Mox/Bryan match but they need to add some heat to this angle this week much like they did with Yuta last week. This storyline seems to be a slow burner which is fine, but I’d just like for them to turn it up another notch.

Punk and MJF are sure to provide some great promos though filled with a lot of content. Looking like a 6/10 show right now but Dynamite is known to overdeliver when cards look less than promising so we’ll see.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Wrong thread


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

__
http://instagr.am/p/Cba8bBooRSX/

Varsity Blondes and Dark Order both having matches? 🤮🤮🤮 This weeks card doesn't look very promising


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Shame they're feeding Lethal to that midget.


Adam Cole should win anyway


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> JAS vs Dark Order (John Silver/Alex Reynolds) is a good call, especially since Chris Jericho keeps stating that ‘he beats up pro-wrestlers now!’
> 
> It’ll be really satisfying (especially for them) to see the ratings increase or perform well for their quarterly segment


Where’s the pro wrestlers that JAS is meant to beat up? Are they coming out after the match with dork order?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

They fuckin butchered Jeff Hardy/Hardys debut that it's almost comical lmao. So he first just comes back to fight some jobbers and now he's in a 8 man tag team match with more jobbers besides sting and Darby. They should of made their first match back together feel special 

Jim Cornett had a great idea how AEW should of done Hardys return against the Young Bucks


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Another funny thing is how all of a sudden they made Matt face so quickly after he legit was acting like one of the biggest heels in the company and his gimmick was known for ripping people off and not giving good contracts. But now the crook is a good guy! lmao


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Jay Lethal ranked number 3?    

Man, Tony Khan is the greatest booker of all time.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> They fuckin butchered Jeff Hardy/Hardys debut that it's almost comical lmao. So he first just comes back to fight some jobbers and now he's in a 8 man tag team match with more jobbers besides sting and Darby. They should of made their first match back together feel special
> 
> Jim Cornett had a great idea how AEW should of done Hardys return against the Young Bucks


I guess I'm in the minority. 

I really couldn't care less about a Hardy Boyz reunion tour in 2022.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

There is a definite reason for Varsity Blondes vs Regal Road tonight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506424225757814791
@Erik. - I'm with you. don't care about the Hardy's reunion - but I guess I can stomach it a little


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The Rankings at times do make me laugh, like when I see Jay Lethal as #3 ranked when the only match I've seen him in this year, the match against Starks, he lost. Not that it matters really, he'll lose tonight and go back to Dark to justify another Title match for Cole, probably.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> There is a definite reason for Varsity Blondes vs Regal Road tonight


Yeah, for Mox & Bryan to kick the shit out of Pillman Jr. I mean that's all the reason I need for this match to take place, lol.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Leyla Hirsch and Dark Order should be on Dark.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wow, looks like an awful card. Please disband the AFO and Dork Order already, and stop putting women geeks on Dynamite, Mr. Booker, of the Year. You had a title change last week and the return of Hikaru Shida a few days earlier and you give us Red Velvet vs. Leyla Hirsch. This is unacceptable.

MJF, CM Punk, Jericho, Mox/Danielson/Regal should make the show salvageable. If she isn't joining the House of Black, Julia needs to take that eyepatch off her pretty little face.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

HFO and dark order seriously!

Butcher & blade deserve better and private party well need to be released. Still green as shit. Worthless talent.

Don't give two shits about andrade.

Let's be honest who actually cares about red velvet and hirsh. Both bang average talents and shouldn't be anywhere near the main show.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> View attachment 118969


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Will there be an announcement???


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This episode sucks. You're putting the two best teams in a tornado tag clusterfuck with Andrade's jobbers. No one fucking cares about that stable. Let it die or send it to youtube where we don't have to see it.*


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Quick reminder for some people in this thread - the episode hasn’t happened yet 😜

Looking forward to Punk, MJF, Jericho, Bryan, Mox, Regal, etc.

But I still want Miro!!! Maybe he’s next for Punk?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank goodness for tornado tag matches


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

we deciding if a show is good or bad before the show even starts huh?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow needs to interrupt MJF and absolutely destroy Shawn Spears. Obviously MJF will escape, but they should have Wardlow absolutely decimate Spears.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There is a definite reason for Varsity Blondes vs Regal Road tonight
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506424225757814791
> @Erik. - I'm with you. don't care about the Hardy's reunion - but I guess I can stomach it a little


Julia should try to join up with Mox and Bryan... maybe she should slap Regal after the match. 😜


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There is a definite reason for Varsity Blondes vs Regal Road tonight
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506424225757814791
> @Erik. - I'm with you. don't care about the Hardy's reunion - but I guess I can stomach it a little


Who cares Julia Hart is cringe lol...Varsity blondes are not good whatsoever they belong on dark along with the dark order.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Who cares Julia Hart is cringe lol...Varsity blondes are not good whatsoever they belong on dark along with the dark order.


*Like seriously, stop overselling this glorified Dark garbage as quality programming. This card sucks ass.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

ASW Dark has been a really fun show to watch weekly since they moved to Orlando last October.

The hilarious commentary with Taz and Excalibur bantering together alone makes the show worth watching.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

One thing I will say is, there’s no mention of Hangman.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I guess I'm in the minority.
> 
> I really couldn't care less about a Hardy Boyz reunion tour in 2022.


Me either, but the fact they hired him and this is what they end up doing is disappointing


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Like seriously, stop overselling this glorified RAW garbage as quality programming. This card sucks ass.*


Fixed it, just to be closer to reality of what is garbage


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Fixed it, just to be closer to reality of what is garbage


Oh, Raw isn’t garbage nowadays.

I’d say that it’s currently the 2nd best wrestling show in WWE (behind NXT UK). It’s been that way since late October for the most part.

Replace Raw with Smackdown, and you’re dead accurate


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, Raw isn’t garbage nowadays.
> 
> I’d say that it’s currently the 2nd best wrestling show in WWE (behind NXT UK). It’s been that way since late October for the most part.
> 
> Replace Raw with Smackdown, and you’re dead accurate


Oh fr? My apologies then

according to twitter its the drizzling shits - but Twitter can be… overdramatic


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Oh fr? My apologies then
> 
> according to twitter its the drizzling shits - but Twitter can be… overdramatic


Yea, they’re being overly dramatic then.

Raw just put on one of their best episodes so far this year on this past Monday


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Another funny thing is how all of a sudden they made Matt face so quickly after he legit was acting like one of the biggest heels in the company and his gimmick was known for ripping people off and not giving good contracts. But now the crook is a good guy! lmao


we are also suppose to believe Jeff came to AEW without even telling Matt. And that he knew Andrade was turning on him and thats why he was conveniently there to make the save


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RAW still sucks. KO had a good promo and Seth and AJ had a good match, the end.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Not sure how or why people can complain at how The Hardy's are being used.

Them teaming with Sting and Darby in a big tornado tag should be fun as fuck. People would be bitching if they went straight into a title feud or were going over all the young teams so what do you want?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Me either, but the fact they hired him and this is what they end up doing is disappointing


What did you expect them to be doing?

Jeff Hardy debuted whilst his brother and the two other men he's teaming with tonight were getting beat down. 

The whole Matt Hardy, AHFO stuff has been terrible - but you can't really have been expecting Jeff to have come in and for the Hardy Boyz to instantly be feuding with top teams? 

They'll get this little feud over and done with and then we'll likely see them go into deeper feuds. He's only been here for like 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Holy cow is this thread so toxic.

The start of the preview wasn't looking very interesting but the addition of things has made it more promising. Lethal vs. Cole, CM Punk going to be there, MJF going to speak out against Wardlow and an 8 man tornado tag team match is interesting.

I could do without Red Velvet vs. Hirsch. Both women aren't bad, it's just that there is no big interest in doing that match again.

Looking forward to Dynamite like always.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Sad that Lethal is there just to do the job.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There is a definite reason for Varsity Blondes vs Regal Road tonight
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506424225757814791


I don't want her to join them, honestly. I want her to be a pretty bubbly babyface. We don't need another contrived badass character or an Alexa clone in the House of black. She just needs to get away from the Varsity Blondes though.



rich110991 said:


> One thing I will say is, there’s no mention of Hangman.


Yep, I noticed that, too. It's your flagship show of the week and zero promotion for your world champion. Booker of the Year, though.

Tony seriously needs to hire a good creative executive, while he steps back from the programming and handles the business side. It's clear he has no idea what he's doing, creatively. To the extent the show succeeds, it does so because it allows its stars to be themselves and doesn't micromanage them to death. This is the quality floor that will always mean it's better than WWE's usual garbage.

But for all the crap I've given him, I think Vince's core instinct for the business is still the right one. The problem is he's just too old and out of touch, and gives his stars this terrible material they must adhere to. If AEW can hire someone with that same kind of instinct but can work with the stars, the company can explode. Tony's poor creative instincts and his and the Elites' awful taste in humor is what's holding the company back at the moment. I still think AEW was at its most consistent best in the early days, during Jericho's reign when he supposedly was less hands-on.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole looks like it'll be the MOTN tonight.

That Tornado 8-man tag match looks like it'll be awesome too


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Elite are definitely not holding the company back, and neither is the owner who's booking these good episodes


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Garmonbozia said:


> Sad that Lethal is there just to do the job.


Maybe this is the start of getting Lethal involved in something. Would be worth the L


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> What did you expect them to be doing?
> 
> Jeff Hardy debuted whilst his brother and the two other men he's teaming with tonight were getting beat down.
> 
> ...


correction though - their tornado tag at Revolution was fire

one of my fav matches of the night


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jedah said:


> I don't want her to join them, honestly. I want her to be a pretty bubbly babyface. We don't need another contrived badass character or an Alexa clone in the House of black. She just needs to get away from the Varsity Blondes though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both punk and mjf are going after hangman - there is no need to mention him

they’ll call his name and he’ll appear


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DAMN!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506720147230314500


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> DAMN!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506720147230314500


Holy! Inject this in my veins!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> correction though - their tornado tag at Revolution was fire
> 
> one of my fav matches of the night


Oh it was fantastic.

Better than it had any right to be.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This show has gotten a whole lot better in the past 24 hours. Punk and Dax... two of Bret's biggest fans. 👀

They've moved over 4,200 tickets so not surprising they've added a big match like this.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> DAMN!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506720147230314500


Always something pleasing about tag team wrestler having a singles match.

Hope they kill it.

Both huge Bret Hart marks so can see a few references thrown in.

UNLESSSSS....

We could be about to get a Bret Hart lead faction of Punk and FTR.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal holy fuck is this the most boring match ever booked in pro-wrestling?


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

CM Punk vs. Dax Harwood? Certainly makes the preview better.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Jay Lethal vs Adam Cole looks like it'll be the MOTN tonight.
> 
> That Tornado 8-man tag match looks like it'll be awesome too


And then TK adds Punk VS Uncle Dax which is another MOTN contender


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Erik. said:


> Always something pleasing about tag team wrestler having a singles match.
> 
> Hope they kill it.
> 
> ...


A show of..... honor, like maybe in post match between Uncle Dax and Ricky Rabies could certainly get Ole Max teed off. Perhaps beginning the split of The Pinnacle and maybe setting the table for an eventual Punk/FTR stable. 

Would be cool af.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I feel like I don't hate this card as much as I've seen others hate.

You've got Darby & Jeff Hardy in a Tornado Tag match, along with Matt & Sting. You're going to get some crazy shit. Yeah the AFO as a stable sucks. But I look back to Revolution. I don't care that Sting splashed Andrade through tables. I cared that Sting splashed anybody through tables. That's the novelty of it. So even with weak opponents, the 8 Man Tag will be fun.

Punk vs. Dax will be fun. Cole vs. Lethal is kind of laughable considering Lethal is somehow #3 ranked, but it will be a solid match. Team Regal killing Pillman Jr. will be funny.

Yeah I don't care about Velvet vs. Hirsch or the JAS stuff really. It's not one of their best cards. But it's not a bad card.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Punk vs Dax ? 🥱 FTR are soooo boring


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

Watch the House of Black do the same thing they do every week, if they are on there. 

Worst thing going in wrestling right now. 

Dare i say it... Buddy Matthews is too good for them.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Interesting that Punk vs. Dax is being done on the 25th anniversary of Bret vs. Austin. Could there be a chance of the Hitman showing up...?


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Dax vs Punk going to be good.
Card looks great so far except for the womens match and Dark Order.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

It's not the worst or best card they've done, let's judge the show after it actually airs. 

Also, Punk/Dax sounds like a lovely singles match, but I'm curious what it is being dong for.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506766116558880768


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Britt Baker won the fashion award, as she should. Here's a bonus picture of Jade:







*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506778662221320201


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506777718179905538


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk 😍


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

LIGHT THE FUSE BRING THE BOOM


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

LOOK IN MY EYEEEEES


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Yeah Punk is a flop in AEW 🙄😂

🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IcoPro t-shirt a nice throwback


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Boring Dax.... 🥱


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Tully.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that title even gold lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gunn Club are obviously outside without shirts on in the crowd


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good matches lined up for tonight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


No way. Civ IV & V > any other Civ game.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Trophies said:


> Good matches lined up for tonight.


lol no


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Two notes from this opener so far:

1. Both of these guys are pros pros. Everything they do it looks like serious offense like they’re wrestling a match and are competing with an opponent.
2. The AEW crowd puts the WWE crowd(s) to shame. There’s so much energy here. There’s cheering, booing, chanting, clapping — they are alive and it’s refreshing to see.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Gunn Club sucks


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

The Gunn Club CM Punk's next feud.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Is that title even gold lol


yeah, I mean it looks like a little toy belt if we’re being honest.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Ass Boys may be the most over team in AEW. Everyone loves to hate them 🤣


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DRose1994 said:


> Two notes from this opener so far:
> 
> 1. Both of these guys are pros pros. Everything they do it looks like serious offense like they’re wrestling a match and are competing with an opponent.
> 2. The AEW crowd puts the WWE crowd(s) to shame. There’s so much energy here. There’s cheering, booing, chanting, clapping — they are alive and it’s refreshing to see.


Unsure what you're watching, this is putting me to sleep


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol @ the ASS BOYS chants 🤣*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Trophies said:


> Good matches lined up for tonight.


The card matchups are quite lame. Hopefully the show (promos, segments) make up for it.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chan Hung said:


> The card matchups are quite lame. Hopefully the show (promos, segments) make up for it.


Facts


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This match is 😴


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Punk is so over here.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So random Punk is facing Dax lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I like FTR a lot but if FTR and Gunn Club are their own faction, that's gotta be the bottom rung faction in AEW LOL


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Give JR a good pro wrestling match to commentate and he’s in his element.

Who’d have thunk it, eh? 🤔


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Dax is so fucking good.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> So random Punk is facing Dax lol


Dax is sooo 🥱🥱🥱


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

This crowd is great


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Punk please go after the Hangman next.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

elo said:


> Dax is so fucking good.


He's good at putting you to sleep


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

FTR style is just so damn boring. Like I get why they have a lot of respect but zzzzzzzzz


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> FTR style is just so damn boring. Like I get why they have a lot of respect but zzzzzzzzz


Straight facts


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Really good match.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I like this match, this is good stuff


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He's good at putting you to sleep


Who is this Pokemon here tonight?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Punk learning who his opponent was tonight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506770933293461506


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

ProjectGargano said:


> I like this match, this is good stuff


You like boring ? Might as well watch paint dry


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

This match is really good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is a good wrestling match. *


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> You like boring ? Might as well watch paint dry


Alright buddy we get it lmao


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This is a quality match. This is a classic wrestling contest. The hard hitting moves, the expressions — this is a believable battle. Love both guys.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

ProjectGargano said:


> Who is this Pokemon here tonight?


Sorry that I don't enjoy boring wrestlers like FTR


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This match actually has picked up and im enjoying it now.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A very professional professional wrestling match.

Oh, another Bret Hart Easter egg.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Great opener! Hot crowd. Hope they keep this energy


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This is a good wrestling match. *


2 people who count Bret Hart as their hero. Wouldn’t be surprised to see people like Bret Hart and Lance Storm specifically put this match over.

And yes, I’m an old school wrestling guy 🤣


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> This match actually has picked up and im enjoying it now.


Meh, I can't get into FTR. Never have liked them. I wish Punk would actually go after the AEW title


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*It's refreshing to see Dynamite open with a coherent wrestling match instead of an 8 man clusterfuck where no rules are enforced.*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sooooo that time he taps fast when so close to the ropes, but when he was in the middle of the ring with it locked he didnt tap lmao


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Awesome match, bullshit finish.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Really good opener. Hot crowd, fun action.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

JR with a shot to the amateurish indy spot monkeys in the back


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Title time for Punk.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Meh, I can't get into FTR. Never have liked them. I wish Punk would actually go after the AEW title


You've just got your answer mate.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> He's good at putting you to sleep


He's top tier old school heel, he had the crowd in the palm of his hands purely due to his timings in this match - he's one of the best in the game.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

French Connection said:


> You've just got your answer mate.


Good, don't want to see him do anymore mid card stuff


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The long hair guy in 2.0 whatever his name is. I like his charisma


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dude Jericho body transformation is still happening. Looks even better this week man good for him!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

John Silver has grown an inch since then


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Trophies said:


> Title time for Punk.


About time, take it off of Hangman


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WAIT, of all the fucking tag teams, is AEW saying they are the number one tag team? The dork fucking order? 

Dork Order are NOT pro wrestlers.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"Future Endeavors" would be a solid name for a finishing move


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Dude Jericho body formation is still happening. Looks even better this week man good for him!


I need to know what diet he's on, his transformation is insane


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Future Endeavor him lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I always bust out laughing when Jack Hager speaks lmao meathead


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

IT'S STINK


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's refreshing to see Dynamite open with a coherent wrestling match instead of an 8 man clusterfuck where no rules are enforced.*


*I spoke too soon 😒.*


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> I need to know what diet he's on, his transformation is insane


The no more donuts diet


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's refreshing to see Dynamite open with a coherent wrestling match instead of an 8 man clusterfuck where no rules are enforced.*


I'm sure we will see mostly tag matches to fill that quota of half the roster on today LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Crazy how over the hardy's are still


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I hope we see a Jeff solo run, because Im sorry I just can't stand Matt these days. 10 years ago maybe but this Matt naaaah lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That fucking Jeff Hardy pop


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I love Jericho but he stutters on nearly every promo and sometimes fluffs his lines.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Willow would be more apt with Darby and Sting


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Boldly predicting an upset here after some miscommunication to set up Hardys vs Sting/Darby in SC next week. I'll probably be wrong though.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

LMAO Sting need to chill!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Sting you are insane bro. Lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sting almost killed himself lmao


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

STIIIIING


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Sting doing that at his age will always be amazing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has there ever been someone go through this many character changes in as short of time as Matt? From Broken Matt, to normal Matt Hardy, to Big Money Matt, now to Hardy Boys Matt. All in the span of a year and a half.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I knew this match would be wild lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Trophies said:


> Sting almost killed himself lmao


They're not even showing the replay on that one lmao Almost landed head first for christ sakes


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Has there ever been someone go through this many character changes in as short of time as Matt? From Broken Matt, to normal Matt Hardy, to Big Money Matt, now to Hardy Boys Matt. All in the span of a year an a half.


Or how about when they let him pick who he wanted to be every time he had a match...That was terrible shit lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

It's so surreal seeing Jeff and Darby together


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I can’t follow any of this. Am I the only one ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They are in TEXAS Right? So...I'D LMFAO if Jeff Leaves through the Crowd and pulls what he did a while back in south Texas! lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Notes backstage for this match:

Crazy shit


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok that was pretty crazy lmao


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I really think Butcher can be a huge prospect in wrestling!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Darby is dead.

RIP.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby and concrete steps, a better love story than Twilight.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Can this fucking dweeb Matt stop doing DELETE DELETE every 5 seconds.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

3venflow said:


> Darby and concrete steps, a better love story than Twilight.


Darby is wild, like a younger Jeff


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Sting owes those boys some drinks for catching his ass lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> I can’t follow any of this. Am I the only one ?


Same, can't stand matches where its just guys brawling all over the arena and in the crowd, so sloppy and hard to follow anything.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Andrade please go impregnate Charlotte and be a stay at home dad. I promise she makes enough money to support you and the baby.*


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Yesss hopefully that takes out Matt for the rest of the match lmao


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

As Cornette calls them, the Butcher, the Baker










and Baked


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jeff you lunatic.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT HOLY SHIT!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Andrade please go impregnate Charlotte and be a stay at home dad. I promise she makes enough money to support you and the baby.*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

that was nice of Butcher and Blade to lay there perfectly still for that long waiting for Jeff to crash down on them.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> As Cornette calls them, the Butcher, the Baker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we know which one is the Candlestick Maker.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Holy shut XD


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jeff Hardy just did his WrestleMania 2000 Swanton spot on a jobber team on free television.*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Jeff you are a nut


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

3venflow said:


> Darby and concrete steps, a better love story than Twilight.


Literally! He basically stopped but thought fuck it and forced the roll down all the steps for fun. 

It is great seeing Sting go out on his own terms. He never would have been allowed to do any of this with WWE (maybe with good reason) and it would have been tainted with people saying WWE never create young stars and they are taking away spots from youngsters dribble. If you still got it. He obviously has, let him go. Incredible at his age.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Jeff trying to kill himself earlier than expected lmao.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

This match is fantastic


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> As Cornette calls them, the Butcher, the Baker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the Candlestick maker.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


Thank you for filling in. I was late!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Yo Jeff is fucking crazy lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Leyla vs. Velvet is a waste of TV time and an example of shoehorning an underperforming division on the A show. Stick that match on Rampage in between the men's matches. If a feud of the quality of PAC vs. Andrade was Rampage exclusive, why is a feud between two green girls allowed on Dynamite? My guess is Leyla wins, setting up a rematch with Statlander that Kris wins.
> 
> Mox/Danielson vs. Varsity Blonds could be ok, but I feel like Pillman Jr. has lost a lot of his shine after not delivering with his big chances. Regal and Pillman Sr. had a WCW TV Title match back in the day, which you'd think Schiavone will mention. I wonder if there's any chance of Pillman trying to join Mox/Danielson/Regal like Yuta is.
> 
> Overall, it looks like an average match card without any really great looking match, but one where Punk and MJF will probably add some interesting storyline elements. Hopefully Rampage is the workrate show this week.


Velvet Sky? 😀

Oh.. you meant Red Velvet.. couldnt care less💀


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I will forever be a fan of AEW just off the fact of what he got to see from sting since this company started. I fucking love sting and this shit is always awesome to see him still killin it


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Good to see the young talent go over in that one


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506790737463103492


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

That match was dope 👏


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

So lots of people were shitting on this match and it’s been awesome 🤣🔥🔥🔥


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I enjoyed that, as crazy and ridiculous as it was.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

That was a crazy good match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great start to the show. Hopefully not one of those that peaks in hour one then falls off.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Seriously are those AAA tag titles made of plastic? They looks cheap as fuck.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506790737463103492


More like 25


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> Thank you for filling in. I was late![emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Seriously are those AAA tag titles made of plastic? They looks cheap as fuck.


No one would be crazy enough to drive from town to town in Mexico with anything valuable.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

rich110991 said:


> So lots of people were shitting on this match and it’s been awesome 🤣🔥🔥🔥


that match was so much fun


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dork order should never be in the main fucking event. They really need to stop with them fuckin geeks man


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fuck you guys who got to enjoy Jeff.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Long John Silver is Number One ranked?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Julia Hart should just be a pirate already 😂


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Too many tag matches!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Julia Hart should just be a pirate already 😂


Not enough booty.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man that was awesome, Jeff will always be a crazy MFer lol. Punk vs Dax was also a stellar wrestling match from beginning to end. Punk seems to be signaling for the World title at DON. Great 35 minutes to start. Hopefully Julia turns next.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Tag team matches PLAYA


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Varsity Blonds theme is top tier. Sad it got skipped


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Not enough booty.


Team booty is Anna and Tay 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BD going to recruit Pillman?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are they still coming out separately?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Jeeeeeeeeeeon Moxlaaaaaaay🤪" 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Regal never comes out with Moxley. That could be a plot point down the line.


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

WILD THING


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Stupid Justin Roberts 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Good to see all these youngsters getting to go ov..


Or not


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Why are they still coming out separately?


Because they’re too big as singles stars to do so.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Who would have thought this wild thang shit would grow on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Too many tag matches!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Julia just sitting there? 😂


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Where is Alex Bliss stunt double Julia?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Please squash these goof balls


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Julia Hart is turning to the dark side.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh shit Julia looking crazy


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Holla holla holla Teddy Long is All Elite playa 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Juila obviously joining house of black and then I see them doing maybe house of black vs Mox/Bryan


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Holla holla holla Teddy Long is All Elite playa 😂


Not going to lie. Would love that


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Dork order should never be in the main fucking event. They really need to stop with them fuckin geeks man


Tony will never learn, happy to hear they are in the main event though, I will be turning this show off early


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Varsity Blondes sounds like a chick team Julia would be in with a tag partner 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Tony will never learn, happy to hear they are in the main event though, I will be turning this show off early


I swear he loves dorks like them and orange cassidy because he relates to them. Not kidding lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Both those jobbers look like a couple of Dolph Zigglers 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Daniel Bryan always fighting Dolph Ziggler every week? 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

I will never be able to take Pillman seriously with that hair style.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Shows been fun so far. Dax/Punk was a great match with good pacing, and the 8 man tag was wild fun as expected.

The complaining about the young stars not going over thing is hilarious though. So you want Punk and Hardy to lose right now or something, I really don't get it outside of another reason to bitch and bitch.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Griff must be one of the tallest guys in AEW.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> I will never be able to take Pillman seriously with that hair style.


Him, his tag partner and Jungle Boy all look like the same guy 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ref is like fuck it yall can all be in the ring lmao


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Happy that's over, send those goofs back to catering


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Have Julia do something cool! Whats the point of having her sit there crying if shes not gonna do anything? 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Juila still sitting there wtf LMAOOOOOOO


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


If she's really bored, I know something that would be really exciting.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


>


Julia Hart has a game! Shes more over than all these guys 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Tony will never learn, happy to hear they are in the main event though, I will be turning this show off early


At this point, I’m thinking maybe Dork Order is supplying Tony’s midnight specials.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Still can't believe Big Dave reported Regal was basically dying and it ended up not being true lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Any of these 3 matches would be a better main event than Jericho's tag match


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Julia Hart is still just sitting there crying on the steps 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Varsity Blondes sounds like a chick team Julia would be in with a tag partner 😂


It is a callback to the team his dad was in with Steve Austin so I can go with it. It also reminds me a bit of the Varsity Club too. Even though their late WCW run was bad, they had the best cheerleader:


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

House of black is coming guys


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Blackpool Combat Club.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Terrible they ended up doing nothing with Juila just sitting there like a dweeb lmao


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Regal[emoji119][emoji119][emoji119][emoji146]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Regal is like a sith lord with 2 new apprentices.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Nothing with Julia? Lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This faction is stupid! Its just Dean Ambrose teamed up with Daniel Bryan for no reason with William Regel just standing there looking stupid 😂


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Good shit from Mox.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So you take 2 of your biggest draws and put them in a middling tag team named the "Blackpool combat club"?


Ok lmao


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> This faction is stupid! Its just Dean Ambrose teamed up with Daniel Bryan for no reason with William Regel just standing there looking stupid 😂


Not at all and nobody calls them that anymore except for WWE drones


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Lol she sat there like that through Moxleys entire promo


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Garcia is the young guy who seems most fitting for this group but they've swerved us by having him go in the opposite direction. Yuta is still too timid but they could reforge him. What about Anthony Ogogo?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> It is a callback to the team his dad was in with Steve Austin so I can go with it. It also reminds me a bit of the Varsity Club too. Even though their late WCW run was bad, they had the best cheerleader:
> 
> 
> View attachment 119012
> View attachment 119013


Something is rising


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Regal is like a sith lord with 2 new apprentices.


The rule of two is a thing so that cant be a sith lord with two apprentices 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Remember the rule of two.


Yeah. Someone's going to betray someone


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

What is Shawn Spears wearing? He looks rediculous 😂


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Here's MJF to bullshit his way out of last week's horrible booking.*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Garcia is the young guy who seems most fitting for this group but they've swerved us by having him go in the opposite direction. Yuta is still too timid but they could reforge him. What about Anthony Ogogo?


Ogogo with Regal is a great idea


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> What is Shawn Spears wearing? He looks rediculous 😂


Ah, so he looks like he does every week.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

MJF.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Spears annoys tf outta me but that's his character and he plays it great ill give him that lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Yeah. Someone's going to betray someone


Considering Regel's technical style, Bryan would be the more fitting apprentice for him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey MJF it's only 68% white trash


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Wearing a suit jacket with no shirt on is such a bad look


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF again channeling Corny.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Crowd is chanting Wario 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

MJF hands looking extra dark LOL


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Still can't believe Big Dave reported Regal was basically dying and it ended up not being true lmao


No way, he reported that ? LOL


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

MJF has Big Show's lawyer.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope this leads to a promo showdown between MJF and Tony Khan for Wardlow's contract


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

MJF you overdid it on the spray tan


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Finally bringing up the Wardlow contract, good.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Iron clad contract" 

They should show Paul Wright instead of these jobbers 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Britt is going through a living hell


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Ok MJF that was too far dude...That really offended me...


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Christians everywhere are in shambles right now after that jesus cross comment lmao


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MJF is a fucking savage.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I hope this leads to a promo showdown between MJF and Tony Khan for Wardlow's contract


Might be the most lopsided in history.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The " you don't work for AEW, you work for me" part is goofy.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I officially despise MJF, that comment about Jesus was very uncalled for...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 119014


Guardians of the Independent scene


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> No way, he reported that ? LOL


yep the day after Regal debuted lmao


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Cassie Lee is on top not Shawn Spears 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Spears thinking of both IIconics when he delivered that line


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Pinnacle lives on! They need some new muscle though... enter Brian Cage.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Christians everywhere are in shambles right now after that jesus cross comment lmao


What did he say I missed it


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

MJF stole my content, literally said last week he should call Wardlow a trespasser and have goons escort him out of the building - PERFECT!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Guardians of the Independent scene


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Spears thinking of both IIconics when he delivered that line


He really should get them signed eventually 😂


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Holy pop for Adam Cole


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

That MJF comment was pure blasphemous....Not cool at all


----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

MJF is gold


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The man Yuta said he tired of being a loser lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Group named "Best Friends"

"You know I never liked you!"


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

After a lot of good work with Wardlow they've completely mishandled him two weeks in a row now.

No entrance music for the pop when he comes out? Simply restrained by security without getting his hands on even Spears?

Fucking hell. He should be taking out the entire security and destroying Spears with MJF making a run for it.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Why is Adam Cole dressed like Seth Rollins? 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That segment was fuckin intense. MJF is so good.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

He looks like he's drowning in his extra small ring jacket


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Lethal please win I want to believe!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So even MJF couldn't address why he screwed himself out of the TNT title. *


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This match should be a banger


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


Dork Order time?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Prosper said:


> That segment was fuckin intense. MJF is so good.


no it was not, he blasphemed Jesus....Not cool at all


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> After a lot of good work with Wardlow they've completely mishandled him two weeks in a row now.
> 
> No entrance music for the pop when he comes out? Simply restrained by security without getting his hands on even Spears?
> 
> Fucking hell. He should be taking out the entire security and destroying Spears with MJF making a run for it.


They got it wrong last week, back on track this week.

MJF v Wardlow should not happen until MJF has the belt.....they should be lining up Hangman to drop it to him next PPV tbh.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Love me some Jay Lethal.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jay Lethal on Dynamite?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Regal working with Cole in NXT


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Too many generic bald black guys, they all look like the same thing 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Dork Order time?


Undisputed midgets.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jay Lethal isnt a huge guy but he's considerably bigger than Cole, way more physically presentable, his shit doesnt look like garbage, etc. He shouldn't be jobbing to this sub human


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Too many generic bald black guys, they all look like the same thing 😂


that's kinda racist


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Both these dudes over with the Crowd. I knew Cole would be tho


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> After a lot of good work with Wardlow they've completely mishandled him two weeks in a row now.
> 
> No entrance music for the pop when he comes out? Simply restrained by security without getting his hands on even Spears?
> 
> Fucking hell. He should be taking out the entire security and destroying Spears with MJF making a run for it.


They don’t have to do everything at once, it’s better to build this long term so they can blow it off at DON. Make us salivate for Spears and MJF getting massacred. There was nothing wrong with that segment, people are gonna be clamoring for Wardlow after that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

The one thing I dont like about Adam Cole is his last name because its Cole like stupid Micheal Cole!


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

elo said:


> They got it wrong last week, back on track this week.
> 
> MJF v Wardlow should not happen until MJF has the belt.....they should be lining up Hangman to drop it to him next PPV tbh.


They've just set it up in a way that means Wardlow and MJF absolutely HAS to happen next. What else are they going to do, keep Wardlow off TV for months and months?

They made Wardlow look weak in his loss last weak and they should have had him do more tonight.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I wouldn't book Adam Cole over Max Mini. Dude is a complete joke


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm surprised they havent run a promo for Supercard of Honor. I mean the money is going to the same bank account and it has the FTR vs Briscoes match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> that's kinda racist


Its no different from how there was just a couple of generic blond guys with long hair that just look like the same dude 😂


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

this guy is such a fucking nerd


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This show has been really good so far, hopefully the women and the main event don’t ruin it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Make us salivate for Spears and MJF getting massacred.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> The one thing I dont like about Adam Cole is his last name because its Cole like stupid Micheal Cole!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Bayley so needs to punch him when she gets back 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KoR would suit this Blackpool Combat Club with his MMA inspired style but they're determined to keep the UE going forever.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

There’s some right idiots in this thread 🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> This show has been really good so far, hopefully the women and the main event don’t ruin it.


They really are putting the tiny Dork Order clowns in the main event?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Dang Michael Cole has a better physique


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

BoreDRagon.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

This dweeb is like everything that’s wrong with today’s wrestling.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RKO OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Lethal should definitely win this.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A good midcard match. This is the correct placement for Cole, not the world title scene.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lethal is a great seller


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sell, BayBay, damnit.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I still don't understand why Tony Khan is booking Adam Cole over adult males.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, they really went out of their way to protect Lethal in defeat there.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

This dweeb is like everything that’s wrong with today’s wrestling.
[/QUOTE]
iits unbelivable. I dont know how much longer i can watch this crap. Everyone on the screen right now is below average. Jay lethal is solid but still. Yet these fucking crowds are just there to get themselves over, hence the cheering for everything. no one truly comes off as over.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This isn't NXT, this is the big leagues


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This match is a damn thing of beauty.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Lethal is a great seller


He should teach BayBay how to do it.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Waiting for Black Pool Combat shirts at shopaew 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> This isn't NXT, this is the big leagues


NXT is the big league compared to this shit 💀


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

How nice of them to finally mention their AEW champion over an hour through the show lmao


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really are continuing this feud?


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Where is the world champion btw???

EDIT: spoke too soon XD


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I can’t stand Adam Cole matches. They’re like the singles version of Young Bucks matches.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506799173559107593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506798612168249345


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> NXT is the big league compared to this shit 💀


Nope. That's why they revamped the whole show and moved it because AEW destroyed them


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Low blows are excessive tonight. I think that’s the 3rd one…


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Here comes Dolph Ziggler 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> They really are continuing this feud?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So Cole new heel move is low blowing people....I swear he's been so lazy so joining AEW


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So glad the Dark Order didn't run in there. Hangman has upgraded his circle of friends.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Marko Stunt grew a few inches.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Come on we gonna have Page vs. Cole rematch on Dynamite


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cole carrying the title 15 feet up the ramp looked the the biggest struggle of his life.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Adam Cole = Pro Wrestling

Guy is just dominant right now. So glad he finally found his groove here. I think he just needed to lose The Bucks. He's so much better with the Undisputed boys.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Those no-fans, COVID tapings look so bad now that things have been back for awhile. Kind of weird to see.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> So glad the Dark Order didn't run in there. Hangman has upgraded his circle of friends.


Agreed. Upgrading to no friends to help you is still better than them.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I could see Cole getting a transitional reign to get the belt on CM Punk. Prepare yourself wrestling forums


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

At least Dustin vs Archer is a W, thats the best match up rn


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I could see Cole getting a transitional reign to get the belt on CM Punk. Prepare yourself wrestling forums


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> They really are putting the tiny Dork Order clowns in the main event?


The Dark Order main event far too often. I don’t see why they’re still together just end that shit already.

I do think the main purpose of the main event is to bring back Kingston and Santana/Ortiz though.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They’re an on screen couple now lol


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

If TK read this thread, I understand it's maybe too prompt to switch the World Title's challenger from an episode to another, but keeping the same feud (that did not burst at first) longer just because you have too much time between your PPVs is not the recipe neither.


----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> I hope this leads to a promo showdown between MJF and Tony Khan for Wardlow's contract


Hope so with MJF attacking TK , guys heel heat keeps growing and I'm here for it


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Sammy and Tay look like Disney channel kids standing there 😂


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Sammy simply cannot be a face. These two are so annoying lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Last time Sammy was in the ring wit a female he was proposing to his ex girl friend...Funny how life comes full circle lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Sammy and Tay...the power couple.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Sammy and Conti are unlikable together. Mixed reactions at best.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> So Cole new heel move is low blowing people....I swear he's been so lazy so joining AEW


Really hoping that he loses to Page in their blow-off match and he "takes time off to reflect where it all went wrong" in order to hit the weights and thus look like a truly bankable star instead of Diet HBK with a better hairline.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Sammy.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

toontownman said:


> Sammy simply cannot be a face. These two are so annoying lol


So fucking cringe. Like I am turning red LMAO


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I no speak Portuguese


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf is this.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Keep Tay off the mic, good lord.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Really hoping that he loses to Page in their blow-off match and he "takes time off to reflect where it all went wrong" in order to hit the weights and thus look like a truly bankable star instead of Diet HBK with a better hairline.


He got paid and got lazy thats what happen lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Don’t ever give Tay the mic. No one’s knows what the hell she’s saying


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That Portuguese sounded so goddamn sexy. Just have her speak that and give us the subtitles.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adam Lambert in the TNT champion!!!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

lol promo of the year to announce a inter gender match, this fucking company.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't wait to hear Corny rip that promo by Sammy and Tay lmao


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know why so many people here see a star in Guevara.
This guy is a good performer but nothing much.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

DRose1994 said:


> Sammy and Conti are unlikable together. Mixed reactions at best.


Doesn't help it only feels like yesterday he was having him emotional propose to his fiance moment. It's like making Edge and Lita faces against a heel Matt Hardy. Just go with the heel flow.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Co champions are a lost art, thats something that should be explored with the IInspirations.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy and Tay kind of seem like a dickish couple heel duo lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Plugging her OnlyFans haha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Dan Lambert is fucking great and one of the best things in wrestling today.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Scorpio trying to pull a "ROCK" lmfao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lambert at least made it somewhat entertaining lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Why are they skirting around Cody. Someone should take credit for running him out of AEW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

LuchaWHOREus


Lit


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If Lambert wants real heel heat, call Tay a homewrecker


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Dan Lambert is fucking great and one of the best things in wrestling today.


He's hilarious as fuck. And an old ass guy with a title lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Geezus that's gross wtf


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tay one upping Paige


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Just like the other Paige LOL


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Paige is laughing somewhere too.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

"If you only knew what Tay and I did with that belt" 

But then they want people to mind their business...These 2 are so fkin cringe lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit Sammy buried Lambert with that last line lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cosplay Cornette dropped some bombs tonight. Sammy and Tay are the most annoying couple in the history of wrestling.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

MY GRANPAS A GENTLEMAN!!!!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol did he jizz on the belt like Brad Maddox on Paige’s Nxt title?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Rampage looks pretty great this week. Swerve vs Starks, Dustin vs Archer.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They are missing HUGE heel potential with Leyla if shes from Moscow


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Swerve is gonna be a damn star, they need to have him beat Starks or protect him in defeat.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

9:30

TIME FOR THE WOMEN'S MATCH!


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> MY GRANPAS A GENTLEMAN!!!!


Imagine her having that on her theme song lmao


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Will Tony hire a Ukraine wrestler to take on Legit Layla? I know Vince would LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The wrestling has been really good tonight. Then out come the women...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Dan "Based Dad" Lambert is a national treasure.










But can someone please make sure he's got a clean bill of health after kissing that Paige-ified title belt. 



Trophies said:


> Sammy and Tay...the power couple.


God, that'd be a dope direction to take them in. The fire (AKA the iffyness behind how their relationship started) is out in the open, so why try and douse it when you can throw more kindling into it?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

I'd rather not stir it up thx


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Swerve about to catch an L in his 2nd AEW match?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

ProjectGargano said:


> Imagine her having that on her theme song lmao


Is that not what it says?


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Welp, it has certainly been an episode. Not my cup of tea this time.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*GUYS DID YOU KNOW THAT TAY AND SAMMY FUCKED?!*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

This match…


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Leyla should team up with Lana 😂


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I can’t stand Swerve. He has stupid, ridiculous facial expressions and wrestles like your typical Indy wrestler with all the rolls, and flips and etc. not a fan.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

credit where it's due, that was a nice hurricanrana from velvet


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now i cant stop thinking of that damn "Is Leyla a midget" thread LMFAO!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Will Tony hire a Ukraine wrestler to take on Legit Layla? I know Vince would LOL


Nah, it would be "now entering wearing a blue and yellow mask, Sergai CENA!"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> 9:30
> 
> TIME FOR THE WOMEN'S MATCH!


Lol like clockwork


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

When Excalibur says "Leyla" it sounds like "Layla" 😂


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DRose1994 said:


> I can’t stand Swerve. He has stupid, ridiculous facial expressions and wrestles like your typical Indy wrestler with all the rolls, and flips and etc. not a fan.



He sucks ass. Agreed.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Wish it was Layla then it actually maybe be worth watching it 😂


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

TK, can you please bring back Nyla Rose ? 
I think I will enjoy it much more than watching any more fight involving Leyla Hirsh.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RainmakerV2 said:


> He sucks ass. Agreed.


another average joe that will get lost in the shuffle


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

French Connection said:


> TK, can you please bring back Nyla Rose ?
> I think I will enjoy it much more than watching any more fight involving Leyla Hirsh.


I wouldnt go that far. No more Nyla on Dynamite.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Adam Lambert in the TNT champion!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Diamante, Kiera Hogan, Emi Sakura and KiLynn King are more TV ready than Velvet, but are permanently on Dark/Elevation.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

French Connection said:


> TK, can you please bring back Nyla Rose ?
> I think I will enjoy it much more than watching any more fight involving Leyla Hirsh.


Leyla Hirsh is just a generic jobber!

She should have some sort of agent of Putin gimmick if they want her to be interesting.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the old lady in the front row really looks like Cody Rhodes' mom


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Very Edge/Lita like. But honestly this is the best way to use Tay.

But AEW is silly to think Sammy/Tay are the face team here. The crowd wants to boo them


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

toontownman said:


>


Hell naw










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

"Statlander and friends" ruined Kris Statlander 💀


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

That went on way too fucking long


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

MY GRANDADS A GENTLEMAN!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

3venflow said:


> Keep Tay off the mic, good lord.


Yeah, her mic work is...unfortunate. She's literally a prime example of "better seen than heard".


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked that match and I thought the finish was clever


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pointless and gay


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

At least Leyla Hirsh is taller than Adam Cole!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not EVERY episode needs a women's match. Exposes the division.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ororo Munroe.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jade Cargile looks like Exeggutor 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Tony nodding his head at the idea of the exotic dancers.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Enough of the affirmative action womens matches.

And I don’t think Statlander changing her makeup is going to do much for her. She now seems very similar to Hayter


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is Jade getting better on the mic? That wasn’t bad.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jadeberg! Jadeberg!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Next week card looks worse than this one did LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby vs Andrade will bang next week.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

PISS BREAK!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That main event isn't getting a lot of time, which is a good thing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Charlotte vs Andrade will bang next week.


Fixed


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

This Starks vs Strickland feud looks interesting.But I'm going out on Fridays. 
Why not switching it with the women fight I've just watchedTK ?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jade: "What am I gonna wear?"

I mean, nothing at all would be a great choice.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Brock is here for Rosa celebration LMAO


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

FOR FUCKS SAKE BRO


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

😂😂 now this is real heel heat Vicky


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

This segment quickly went from piss break to jump out the window.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Nyla Rose smh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Vickie EXCUSE ME! LOL


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lol fake green card…


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rolling Nyla out


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

To the person who wanted Nyla back…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Vicky buried Thunder Rosa on the mic 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I knew it'd be Nyla. Just like Britt's reign, former champion challenges new champion. My god, this division seriously needs some top tier additions.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Man Texans are such gatekeepers


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So now Nyla Rose is back in the title picture....GARBAGE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Well whoever asked for Nyla Rose...you're welcome.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Huge Main Event vs Dork Order? LMFAO


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Randy Lahey said:


> 😂😂 now this is real heel heat Vicky


Her gimmick should have been retired about 15 years ago.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I must have missed when Vickie switched back to EXCUSE ME. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vickie being insufferable as always, yet surprisingly based with that green card quip.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

THANK YOU VICKY 👏🏻 

Get buried on the mic Thunder Rosa you dumb bitch! 😂


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Given the pop Rosa got they should have had more of their Mexican guys on the show


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Uhh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Nyla vs Rosa? Yeah, the division is fucked without Britt on top. Good night.







*


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> THANK YOU VICKY 👏🏻
> 
> Get buried on the mic Thunder Rosa you dumb bitch! 😂


Bro are you okay? LMAO


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> To the person who wanted Nyla back…..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Trophies said:


> Well whoever asked for Nyla Rose...you're welcome.


Should be a bannable offense to will her back into existence like that.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


She looks like a oompa loompa 😂


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

3venflow said:


> I knew it'd be Nyla. Just like Britt's reign, former champion challenges new champion. My god, this division seriously needs some top tier additions.


Or even some credible additions like Marina Shafir or Kayla Rossi.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That whole thing just made me so mad

1) Rosa didn’t get to cut a promo
2) Nyla is gonna be the first challenger?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Bro are you okay? LMAO


Knowing all along that Thunder Rosa was gonna flop, yes Im ok. 😌


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Or even some credible additions like Marina Shafir or Kayla Rossi.


There is no "credible" additions until AEW starts getting some 4WH


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Nyla vs Rosa? Yeah, the division is fucked without Britt on top. Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

So embarrassing this is the main event. How can anyone take this bs serious?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 119024
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh


Bonus points if Cody replies with a similar pic.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Nyla vs Rosa? Yeah, the division is fucked without Britt on top. Good night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Britt started with Nyla too right after DON


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jericho with a new faction, but yet keeps the "Sing Along" face theme lmfao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So keeping Judas it is.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuck you Vickie. I just got the baby to go to sleep and then she heared Vickie's shriek and is crying her lungs out.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jericho a heel but crowd still singing


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Brock is here for Rosa celebration LMAO


MFW Brock was a trailblazer of cultural enrichment over a decade before it was cool among today's slacktivists:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

New gear for Garcia. Reminds me of Ted Dibiase


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

em i the only one that keeps seeing chris looking very tired in the eyes ? maybe hes just stoned lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They should reunite the Real Americans with Zeb Colter.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Was that Karl Anderson's hot Asian (ex?) wife?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jericho goes from a beer belly to abs in about 2 weeks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jericho a heel but crowd still singing


More things AEW just doesn't get.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Geeee said:


> Man Texans are such gatekeepers


I mean, that's a necessity of their lifestyle due to the rampant border hopping and whatnot. :T


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho could just step on John Silver 😂


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I miss pot belly Jericho


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Put Layla with John Silver. Call them the "Mini Mi's"


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jericho a heel but crowd still singing


Jericho will always be over like that when he is surrounded by jobbers like he is AEW.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This all feels like an excuse for the LAX run in to end the show.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506810945577889798


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jericho goes from a beer belly to abs in about 2 weeks


And yet Adam Cole still looks 150 pounds soaking wet. :[


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Jericho is the only relevant person in that ring rn.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Silver was also a former boxer


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Was that a botch?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I hate the Judas song now, and it's actually a good song. Just tired of it


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Silver was also a former boxer





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 21, 2020)

The yung king Daddy Magic.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Put Layla with John Silver. Call them the "Mini Mi's"


Wrong one! Layla is Layla from LayCool 😂

Leyla is the one that is there in AEW rn.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Silver was also a former boxer


My God what a slobberknocker


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I gotta say, 2.0 were a shrewd signing. They are not great wrestlers but they are awesome low card assholes


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One of the funniest tropes in pro wrestling is how babyfaces can become chickenshit heels right after they turn.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

RainmakerV2 said:


> View attachment 119024
> 
> 
> 
> Uhh


Wow you just made me realize I was much more entertained when TNA brought Jwwow and Snooki in, than watching this bunch of _bogans_ on my TV.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah i fucking hate this crowd, in fact ii hate most crowds at aew shows. Not sure if this is the same for wwe shows but this is clearly a indication of what i said. Crowd just likes wrestling but nothing truly makes them engaged so they jerk off to everything to enjoy themselves. they just cheer for anything and say stupid chants.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Silver and Layla could be


TeamFlareZakk said:


> Jericho is the only relevant person in that ring rn.


Tony gives less fucks on hour 2. It's all about hour 1.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Main Event?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> So now Nyla Rose is back in the title picture....GARBAGE


That GARBAGE cant ever possibly compete with Big Time Becks or a returning Bayley.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Silver and Layla could be
> 
> Tony gives less fucks on hour 2. It's all about hour 1.


Tony Khan is a idiot!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> One of the funniest tropes in pro wrestling is how babyfaces can become chickenshit heels right after they turn.


Lazy Booking.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> And yet Adam Cole still looks 150 pounds soaking wet. :[


Well surgery can remove fat. Surgery can’t put on muscles


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

French Connection said:


> Wow you just made me realize I was much more entertained when TNA brought Jwwow and Snooki in, than watching this bunch of _bogans_ on my TV.


first off, she has more muscle than Adam cole. Also are these fucking idiots really going from angry as hell at fans for shitting on the situation they got themselves in, to promoting it on tv. What the fuck is with this modern generation.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its pretty insane. Tony has a shit load of talent. But Dork Fucking Order are in a main event on national TV folks.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Main Event?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

3venflow said:


> One of the funniest tropes in pro wrestling is how babyfaces can become chickenshit heels right after they turn.


Hogan went from killing everyone single handedly to literally falling down and begging people not to hit him haha.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

terrible show and yet the crowd acted like it was the best fucking thing.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Hour 2 was a bigger falloff than Jeff off that ladder.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Hogan went from killing everyone single handedly to literally falling down and begging people not to hit him haha.


Edge went from hobo to a devil recently lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

All these goofs know how to do is fake looking choreography.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Silver is like a Bob-Omb: small in stature, but quicker than a hiccup and ridiculously explosive. :0


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Good they protected Silver. He’s too good to eat a loss


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

This show ended with some jobber with a boner squeezing another jobber's leg 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And that's a wrap


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

You are pitiful on the inside
You are dork order personified
And I will job you down


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Well that was a weird main event.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Loved the show until the women's match. After that a big meh, I thought the main event was strategically placed for Eddie/Ortiz/Santana return, but instead just a vanilla win over the played out job group.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What the absolute fuck. That was your main event ? Holy hell. The Dark Order have no business being in the main event when you have CM punk, Daniel Bryan, Jon Moxley, and Adam Page — your world champion — on the roster.

Tf is this guys problem?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Show was meh


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fun tag match. Another night of entertaining television from top to bottom.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> terrible show and yet the crowd acted like it was the best fucking thing.


It wasn't a terrible show, the first hour was very good, the second was mediocre (it still had Cole vs Lethal, which was good) but that doesn't make a show terrible.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

John Cena came on tv right after Dynamite 😂


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Randy Lahey said:


> Well surgery can remove fat. Surgery can’t put on muscles


Indeed. There's only one way to build Adam up from having a baby BAYBAY bod to looking like a Greek statue:


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

shandcraig said:


> terrible show and yet the crowd acted like it was the best fucking thing.


Is it possible that maybe they just have different taste than you?


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

John Cena looks smaller now btw 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> View attachment 119026


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Will Sammy and Tay get Cody and Brandi heat soon? Their act is going to grate but I'd imagine they want to keep Sammy face for a feud with Jericho down the line.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Are we getting a lengthy overrun here, or is my (official TBS.com) stream lagging?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Very mid dynamite smh


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Will Sammy and Tay get Cody and Brandi heat soon? Their act is going to grate but I'd imagine they want to keep Sammy face for a feud with Jericho down the line.


They fucked over them by pairing them. They are not a likeable duo. They were better solo. Now they are like two conceited college dicks lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tornado eight man tag would've been a perfect main event with the Jericho tag slotted somewhere in the middle. Should always start and end the show strong, what happens in the middle isn't as important.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

As soon as Dynamite finished airing, John Cena immediately showed up on TV.

John Cena joining AEW soon confirmed!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> They fucked over them by pairing them. They are not a likeable duo. They were better solo. Now they are like two conceited college dicks lol


That line about jizzing on the belt was definitely a heel line. Maybe they'll put Sammy (and Tay) back with Jericho? He never really turned on Jericho. Could be a swerve after they do the Scorpio/Van Zant match.


----------



## grecefar (Dec 19, 2017)

Sting showing that a wrestler can go even after 60, they shouldn't... but they can.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Not a great show, but still a good show. First hour was far superior. As is usually the case in 2022, Punk, MJF, and Wardlow was the highlight of night. Whatever those three are doing (together or separately) is far above the rest in quality.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As far as Hour 1 goes AEW really couldn't have done much better.

Punk vs. Dax was really good. Punk was super over and they worked well together. And then the 8 Man Tag was about as wild as you would want from this match with classic Jeff & Darby moments. Mox & Bryan killing guys is always fun. And the MJF/Wardlow stuf was.......fine. Like, it was a good promo and all but it just feels like there's something missing with this feud.

Then we get to Hour 2. Cole vs. Lethal was what you would expect. You're either going to like that style of match or not. For what it was it was solid. Cole vs. Hangman again feels like they're killing time until Hangman faces Punk. The women's match got no reaction because of course it didn't. They're in the 9:30 slot again and there's no heat to this. Rosa doesn't even get to cut a promo and instead we get Vickie's tired shtick and Nyla's time of the year where she looks "strong" only to get beat and then go away again. And the main event was there. Not really much else to say about it.

So yeah, Hour 1 was great. And Hour 2 was meh.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hour 1 was fantastic. Punk vs Dax was awesome pro wrestling and the 8 man tag was an awesome spot fest. Jeff Hardy will forever make us gasp.

MJF's segment was brutal in a good way. The whole thing had a high degree of intensity and it really laid on a huge layer of sympathy towards Wardlow. Loved the way he spoke on all of Wardlow, Pinnacle, and Punk. I think tonight's segment did a lot in making up for last week.

The Mox/Bryan stuff was good as always, so was the post-match promo. This is going to be a really long-term storyline that won't be blown off until DON at the earliest, most likely later. Surprised we got nothing from Julia Hart though.

Good match between Cole and Lethal. Would have much rather have seen the House of Black in this spot though.

The Thunder Rosa segment was a blower. I'm SICK of Nyla, like I never want to see her again. Serena Deeb is feuding with Shida and Statlander is involved in a feud so it kind of makes sense, but fuck, AEW's women's division needs help. Rosa needs some better competition.

No Eddie Kingston return for the main event which was disappointing, but the match was decent. DO need to disband ASAP though.

OK show tonight that delivered more than I thought it would. Only real low point of the night were the women. The main event was also flat and pointless.

*Overall: 6.5/10*


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Will Sammy and Tay get Cody and Brandi heat soon? Their act is going to grate but I'd imagine they want to keep Sammy face for a feud with Jericho down the line.


They absolutely will. Crowd was even muddled tonight in Texas and with Sammy cutting the generic “I do this for the love of the business” promo. 

I think, people just genuinely like PVZ. She’s pretty and feisty, and far more famous than her opponents. And everyone knows Sammy proposing to his prior gf of 6 years on Dynamite only to dump her a month later to date Tay. That is a heel move and also I think the crowd hates Tay also bc her accent sucks.

I’m surprised Lambert didn’t go all in on Sammy tonight and do the whole “Sammy, didn’t you just get engaged on national television? And now you’re shacking up with this homewrecking tramp” something like that. 

Would have been nuclear heat I hope they come back to it while it’s still hot and could work


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Geeee said:


> Is it possible that maybe they just have different taste than you?


who the people in the crowd ? you really dont get it


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> They absolutely will. Crowd was even muddled tonight in Texas and with Sammy cutting the generic “I do this for the love of the business” promo.
> 
> I think, people just genuinely like PVZ. She’s pretty and feisty, and far more famous than her opponents. And everyone knows Sammy proposing to his prior gf of 6 years on Dynamite only to dump her a month later to date Tay. That is a heel move and also I think the crowd hates Tay also bc her accent sucks.
> 
> ...


"Hey Sammy, you've held this belt twice now in six months with two different women. And based on what you just told me you like to do with the belt, I'm guessing some of your ex is now in Tay's mouth too"


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

If you didnt enjoy that show i dont know what you want in wrestling.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

If you want to derail a title reign before it even begins, just throw Nyla freaking Rose into it. Completely lost my interest immediately. Yet again the women's division was booked like shit tonight and placed in the same exact time slot as usual. 

The men's division? My Goodness tonight was a complete showcase of just how much star power they have top to bottom. CM Punk, followed by Bryan Danielson and Jon Moxley, followed by Sting and the Hardy's, followed by MJF, followed by Adam Cole, followed by Chris Jericho. I mean my goodness. Especially with a hot crowd.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I think a likely early lineup for DON points to:

Punk vs Hangman
MJF vs Wardlow
Hardyz vs Young Bucks
Kenny Omega vs Adam Cole
Moxley/Bryan vs Tag Champs 
Thunder Rosa vs Statlander or Jade vs Statlander


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Did you guys know Sammy and Tay have sex?

Respect our privacy btw.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Small chance Cole may win the title, nice. Either that or Omega costs him his next shot which is just as good.

And Cole vs. Lethal was a fucking banger tonight, good wrestling.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Sammy has done a lot over the past year to scrub off the cringe aspect of his representation, they've basically undone all of that in the span of a few weeks.

If anything should be learned from the Seth/Becky fiasco from 2019, it's that you never put real-life relationships on screen. There are the rare exceptions where it's worked, but it's not worth the risk.

Kingston doesn't see too thrilled with Sammy/Tay at the moment


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506821729808695297


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

I'm usually a big supporter of AEW but this was a poor show and highlighted a lot of what I don't like about AEW, the first hour was pretty good but once again too many random long ass matches and not enough actual stories. The Roster is just way too big, like the Julia Hart thing, it took like three months for them to feature the VBs so that they could tell that story? 

Its hard to care about these midcard characters when all of them are featured every few months.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Hour 1 of the show was great.
Show took a nosedive with that Sammy segment.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Really average show I thought worst one they have put on it a while Jericho had to cheat to beat dark fucking order? LOL 
I have zero interest in seeing a Nyla vs Rosa feud laughable they are going in that direction.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pretty poor show tonight but it did have positives. 

Punk vs dax was great technical wrestling. Just fantastic all around. Dax is quietly building a great Singles catalog. The negative however was it foreshadowed a match next week for the fuck boys on Dynamite. These skid marks get more tv Time than jay lethal ? That's a fucking disgrace. More on jay lethal later.

The tornado tag was garbage. Saw a far superior version on revolution. At least the swanton was cool. But this feud needs to die. I've no interest in any combination of this anymore. If Darby vs Andrade isn't the blow off next week I'm going to punt a dwarf into a parked bus. Darby and Jeff deserve so much better.

The BCC are fantastic. And it was great traditional wrestling again. The mox promo was nicely done as well. And side note yuta is growing on me big time. He won't be one of the best ever or in the world in 5 years Time but him punking the best friends was hilarious. Trent showed great intensity too.

MJF promo was chef's kiss. 

Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal, would have been amazing........if you hadn't of booked jay like a complete fucking afterthought from day jump. All that Adam Cole-Jay lethal history would have meant something if you hadn't of made jay harder to find than common sense on social media. But instead it was a passable match I won't remember by tomorrow. And the post match? To paraphrase princess leia "help me Kenny you're my only hope" I'm genuinely depressed because hangman is your world champion and you built him up beautifully, and aside from the Bryan feud he may as well be called the intercontinental champion cause he doesn't feel like a big deal or top guy.

Tammy- Dan Lambert promo was meh. I would have even not cared. Until Sammy got the last word in. Ohhhh you fucked on the belt and nutted on it. You're so fucking witty. Not. I've heard better jokes in the rant section. Brodie God rest his soul is rolling over in the grave after that. Who fucking okayed that line? It wasn't funny and it completely devalued the lineage of the belt. And Sammy's the fucking face! One of your fucking pillars is bragging about using your belt as a sex toy. 

Moving on before I have a aneurysm. 

Archer vs Dustin should be great as should swerve vs starks and hell dark order vs red dragon. 

Leyla vs Velvet was solid and Kris is so fucking sexy.

Thunder vs Nyla however has me completely flaccid. Nyla needs to be signed to WWE so I can more easily skip her shit.

Main event was a solid WWE style tag match. Given the whole sports entertainment gimmick they are going for that was great booking. And Tony didn't have the street kings appear Tonight which was great.

4 out of 10 show


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

that was a great Dynamite - enjoyed it top to bottom - especially as i skipped red velvet v hirsch


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *So even MJF couldn't address why he screwed himself out of the TNT title. *


he literally did

he said ‘wardlow could keep the tnt title’

he was never going to ‘take’ it

out of kayfabe - mjf‘s first title win was never going to be ‘taking’ the tnt title from wardlow - what are you guys smoking?

he is way above tnt level - his first title win will be the AEW champ


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Ratedr4life said:


> Sammy has done a lot over the past year to scrub off the cringe aspect of his representation, they've basically undone all of that in the span of a few weeks.
> 
> If anything should be learned from the Seth/Becky fiasco from 2019, it's that you never put real-life relationships on screen. There are the rare exceptions where it's worked, but it's not worth the risk.
> 
> ...


I wonder how Amanda Huber feels seeing Tay Conti hug her son every week.

You just know Fuego was the one jerking off with the camera in the corner.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't really add much to what has already been said. 

Absolutely brilliant first hour of wrestling. And the second hour was lacklustre. 

Punk vs Dax was fantastic. 
Bryan/Regal/Mox is still one of the best things on the show. 
MJF/Wardlow continues to be great. 

I assume Jericho main evented because he's a known draw for the company and his numbers last week were impressive.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Really enjoyed the first hour and skipped the 2nd hour as nothing interested me on it.

Punk v Hangman at the next PPV hopefully.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> John Cena looks smaller now btw 😂


No more roids lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I was thinking about all time bad wrestling ideas and I’m having trouble coming up with one worse than a promo battle between Tay Conti and Andrade. 

I think Andrade can still get away with it and be cool if he just tries to do a Scarface impression with his few English lines.

But man Tay is bad. Not Vicky level bad. But bad. And we got both of them on the mic tonight I bet it drove off some viewers


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Jeff Hardy ladder spot was cool. Rest of the match was whatever.

MJF/Wardlow segment was decent. Let's see what happens with them next.

Putting Wheeler Yuta with Mox/Bryan is a waste of Mox/Bryans time, but what Yuta said to The Best Friends was good stuff. Why would he want to waste his time with bad comedy job guys any further?

Whhhhhy in the fuck are they letting Tay Conti talk? Why is Tay Conti on tv? She's as bad on the mic as she is in the ring. I was watching the Mae Young Classic again today and she's just as bad in AEW as she was 5 years ago in WWE. 

LuchaWhoreus  hoping this one sticks.

Statlander needs to get rid of her face paint. Looking forward to seeing what happens with her.

Nyla Rose in the womens title picture again, sigh. They didn't learn the first time? Well, I'll be hoping Nyla wins none the less, Nyla's still better than Rosa.

First week the title is off Britt Baker and the womens division is completely unwatchable. I was hoping Rosa would get a respectable opponent at least, but this is some bottom of the barrel stuff here. Speaking of Britt, where is the biggest star in the company tonight?

Everything else was skippable. No Young Bucks tonight was a plus. The Jericho Absolutely Sucks faction is the newest insufferable comedy stable on the show, please minimize their tv time, thanks. Another subpar episode of WCW Nitro.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It is just astounding how bad Tony Khan is at booking wrestling. He literally couldn't be doing more to kill the novelty of the Hardy's any quicker.

They're a nostalgia act. They have a limited time before the appeal wears off and he has them wrestling matches every week in an absolutely awful feud with a group of guys no one has ever cared about. He has them performing every one of their old tricks so they get all their shit in as quickly as possible. The Hardy's were as hot as they are ever going to be when they returned, that is the time to put them in a big spot. Keep them out of a match until it matters and have it build so it feels special. As it is they're already just another team, appealing to no one but the mindless drones who attend this trash and cheer anything.

Awful. The worship of this cokehead lunatic funding this insane asylum needs to end.

MJF as always is great and the highlight of the night. He carries this show which was why Dynamite last week was so bad.

Punk/Dax was as good as you'd expect and getting Punk into the world title picture will make it relevant again. Also glad they hinted that MJF/Punk will happen again down the line, likely for the title as it should. I was worried they were just going to move onto the next feud like nothing happened like so many others do. As always these two are exempt from the nonsense.

The Danielson/Mox stuff is fine but I couldn't give a shit about the trash they've been working with.

Everything else was awful. Fuck Adam Cole. 

The Jericho Sports Entertainment thing would be a great concept in an actual wrestling company. But in a place with Pockets, Danhausen and a babyface who brags about nutting on one of your titles it just comes across as pathetic.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Adam Cole still sucks.

News at 11!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And yeah…another very Sports Entertainment-y show. I’m glad everyone is getting what they want with more input from “wrestling people” and not The Elite.

A considerable drop off in show quality the last 5 months or so.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

bdon said:


> And yeah…another very Sports Entertainment-y show. I’m glad everyone is getting what they want with more input from “wrestling people” and not The Elite.
> 
> A considerable drop off in show quality the last 5 months or so.


The Elite/Omega/Calis/Club stuff was unbearable. AEW doesn’t have bad shows because those guys aren’t there — it’s because TK doesn’t know how to lay out a show. 

That Tay/Sammy segment? Daniel Garcia and Dark Order in the main event (with a heatless finish)? A million tag matches? Women’s segments that go way longer than they should? It was a puzzling, clusterfuck of a show after the first couple segments.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

The Blackpool combat club 

What a shithole of a seaside town.

I’m thoroughly expecting Moxley & Danielson to be involved in a Blackpool gimmick match.

Moxley & Danielson‘s entrances will be them riding two Blackpool donkeys, Blackpool stick of rock instead of thumbtacks, bucket & spades instead of tables & chairs and a nice sandpit full of Blackpool’s shitty infested sand.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DRose1994 said:


> The Elite/Omega/Calis/Club stuff was unbearable. AEW doesn’t have bad shows because those guys aren’t there — it’s because TK doesn’t know how to lay out a show.
> 
> That Tay/Sammy segment? Daniel Garcia and Dark Order in the main event (with a heatless finish)? A million tag matches? Women’s segments that go way longer than they should? It was a puzzling, clusterfuck of a show after the first couple segments.


And yet…the ratings were at their best when those guys were atop the food chain, and the shows were more coherent. Bryan and Punk came along, gave you the WWE product that you all begged for it to be, and here we are.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> No more roids lol


Yeah, he stopped training with the roids when he went to Hollywood 😂


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Kenny Omega vs Adam Cole


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

Strong first hour and a weak second hour. Episode was above average. 
Pretty much everything was fine till Cole vs Jay Lethal. The Womens match indeed put me to sleep. 
Sammy/Lambert definitely was cringeworthy.

They should get rid of AEW dark material on Dynamite and get Swerve,Starks,Keith Lee and Shida on Dynamite. 

8-Man Tornado Match,Punk vs Dax, Bryan/Mox + the promo and the whole MJF promo was great.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, I'm glad to say that this show outperformed its card.

1. CM Punk opener was excellent. If he's gonna challenge, get him into the title scene soon because it needs him.

2. The 8 man was a fun car crash and good way to occupy TV time. AFO still needs to be disbanded.

3. Mox/Danielson/Regal have quickly become the best thing in this company. Why was Julia just sitting there though? Tony needs to stop treating the shows like everyone watches Dark. We see this in multiple parts of the company now and I think this was another one.

4. So, MJF is now paying Wardlow to stay home? On the one hand, this conveniently avoids either losing to the other and keeps the tension, making the fans want to see Wardlow powerbomb him. On the other, they have to walk a fine line to ensure Wardlow doesn't cool off by staying gone too long.

Personally, I think it's obvious that MJF needs to beat Hangman at Double or Nothing, but that's too long for Wardlow to be gone. He should return that night and beat Spears, and then the long dance between them is on that shouldn't culminate until at least Revolution. That's how you keep the world title red hot.

5. Adam Cole vs. Jay Lethal was a good match for what it was, but for the love of God, get him out of the world title picture already.

6. The Sammy/Conti/Lambert segment had funny dialogue, I'll give it that. This still has all the makings of a dud of a feud, though, even if Lambert keeps the promos on course. Here's another thing where Tony seems to think everyone watches Dark. Who the hell even knew about Scorpio's "streak" until a few weeks ago? He shouldn't be champion. Neither should Sammy for that matter.

7. The women's division...yikes. What a trainwreck. Nyla Rose is of course only a filler challenger, but they badly need to let some of their talent develop because I can't even see anyone as a proper challenger to the title except Baker, Shida, which would feel like a regression at this point, Deeb, or maybe Statlander if she gets some focus. Meanwhile, the token women's match was ice cold as we all knew it would be.

8. Main event did what it needed to do, and exactly what I said should happen with "Judas." Dork Order should still be released.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

There was a nuanced bit in Dax v Punk where you can see him turning face

Dax would always twist the opponents hair and then grab it - he even did it to Punk once or twice in the match

but during the end, when they were both off their feet - he went for the hair... paused.... and then took him by the neck

subtle, but was a great bit of storytelling

I think the 'Pinnacle' chat will not go so well next week


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There was a nuanced bit in Dax v Punk where you can see him turning face
> 
> Dax would always twist the opponents hair and then grab it - he even did it to Punk once or twice in the match
> 
> ...


Yeah, and they've been talking about fighting for family, tradition, etc. I thought we'd get the turn today with Dax shaking Punk's hand after a hard fought match, or defending him from some kind of ambush, but I'm looking forward to next week's Pinnacle segment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This one hurt to watch... 😓

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506798612168249345*


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dan Lambert. M.V.P


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

No Shida/Deeb again.
Why did they ruin Shida's return a month ago to no follow-up for 3 weeks? Terrible. Didn't we just see Leila/Velvet with Kris interfering on Rampage?
Bad episode. Dax vs Punk was great, rest meh.

We really do have bad/filler challengers atm with Nyla, Cole, Sammy and tag titles is directionless.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX (Jun 27, 2016)

They could have finished the Shida vs Deeb feud and then move on to Shida vs Rosa. There are a few people that could challange Rosa but they have chosen Nyla out of all the people.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Alright_Mate said:


> The Blackpool combat club
> 
> What a shithole of a seaside town.
> 
> ...


People get surprised when they hear this but when it comes to football violence Blackpool have are up there as some of the worst this season 😂


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> They could have finished the Shida vs Deeb feud and then move on to Shida vs Rosa. There are a few people that could challange Rosa but they have chosen Nyla out of all the people.


Well Nyla is just a one-off while they finish up Shida/Deeb and Statlander/Hirsch. Deeb is surely next given her spot in the rankings. Nyla sucks ass but they do need to give her someone in the mid-term. Someone who's a heel. It's just a shame we don't have any other better heels because AEW's women's division is so weak. Riho is injured I believe and Ruby Soho I don't think would work right now given she's been losing all the big ones. Unfortunately, it makes sense for Nyla to be the one to do the job right now, women like the Bunny and Ford are not worthy. They need to call up Marina Shafir.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Just finished the show and I thought it was a mixed bag. Some really great stuff and some WWE like stuff I'm good without seeing. I shall now post my thoughts nobody will read.

-Crowd was great all night.
-Dax/Punk was an awesome, awesome wrestling match. Not much else to add. FTR are clearly turning face, which is interesting. Ass Boys are taking their spot in the Pinnacle it seems. You can tell Dax likes him some Bret Hart cause he does the suplex exactly the same.
-This is the best Jericho has looked in years and years.
-Don't agree with what they're doing with the Hardys, but the match was pretty great. Poor Sting. They should be going straight into the Young Bucks feud IMO. I don't like seeing a mid 40s Jeff Hardy do that crazy shit. I do love crazy brawling matches though.
-I enjoy seeing Brian Jr pummelled. Blackpool Combat Club has been good.
-MJF promo was good, but everything else was way too WWE to me. The brawl was so fake WWE looking too. Eh.
-Lethal/Cole was good, but I really don't want to see another AEW title match with Cole.
-Put the belt on Dustin
-Sammy segment was straight outta the Crapitude era. Bad.
-Ricky Starks promo was good, wish they'd do more with Team Taz.
-Nyla/Vickie/Thunder Rosa segment was bad, bad, bad. New Champion didn't even get a word in The fuck? Nyla is the Archer of the women's division. IE she's just a filler feud everyone knows will lose.
-Skipped to the finish of the main event. JAS is clearly meant to get Daniel Garcia to the next level.
-Adam Page continues to feel unimportant.

Very mixed bag. Lots of good things AEW does, but lots of things I just don't wanna see on muh 'rasslin.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

VitoCorleoneX said:


> They could have finished the Shida vs Deeb feud and then move on to Shida vs Rosa. There are a few people that could challange Rosa but they have chosen Nyla out of all the people.


Nyla has been the first challenger for every Champion. Seems to be the Gatekeeper of the division.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Edit


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Pretty average show.

Opener was decent and 8 man tag was not bad. MJF/Wardlow segment also was good but everything else was terrible.

Why are jobbers like dark order in the main event FFS!!

Oh ye sammy showing why he fucking sucks! Vanilla midget dick head.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Excalibur and possibly Schiavone as well explained it. Silver and Reynolds are the #1 contenders for the titles.

They are an excellent team and they are pretty damn over with every crowd.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

I see a swerve coming in the moxley/Bryan storyline. They seem to be hinting at Yuta getting poached from Best friends but my belief is TRENT will turn on best friends.

Trent doesn't have the overly acrobatic moveset like Yuta and has put in some muscle actually has the look to fit in with the group. Also has the built in story of "I'm tired of being a joke ." Best Friends can keep being the NEW DAY of AEW and Yuta can tag with Chuck.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> Excalibur and possibly Schiavone as well explained it. Silver and Reynolds are the #1 contenders for the titles.
> 
> They are an excellent team and they are pretty damn over with every crowd.


People are too busy hating on shit to listen to or see obvious explanations....

Hur dur why the DORK ORDER in the main card?????maybe Cuz their ranked #1 LMFAO


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Just caught the episode.
What a fun show from start to finish.
Sting and Silver were my mvps


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Just getting to watch Dynamite now.

Opener was a brilliant match, based around the fundamentals of wrestling and pretty much what made wrestling.

The 8 way is a car crash. What a mess. Why do they do this? Go from 1 extreme to another


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

kingfunkel said:


> Just getting to watch Dynamite now.
> 
> Opener was a brilliant match, based around the fundamentals of wrestling and pretty much what made wrestling.
> 
> The 8 way is a car crash. What a mess. Why do they do this? Go from 1 extreme to another


because a lot of people love the 8-man car crashes / myself included


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

kingfunkel said:


> Just getting to watch Dynamite now.
> 
> Opener was a brilliant match, based around the fundamentals of wrestling and pretty much what made wrestling.
> 
> The 8 way is a car crash. What a mess. Why do they do this? Go from 1 extreme to another


The Jeff Hardy spot does have 1.2M views on Youtube right now


----------

